# Carvin CT7 - Maybe in the works?



## chance0 (Aug 15, 2012)

I wrote to Carvin about wanting to see a CT7 enter their lineup.

The response I got was quite brief:

" we are talking about it ! "

I'm hoping we can help 'em do more than just talk about it. Anybody else interested in seeing one of these? Anybody else care to write in?

Imagine one of these with the *right* number of strings:

http://www.carvinguitars.com/guitargallery/images/full/ct6m-deepsunsetburstflame-83624.jpg


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Aug 15, 2012)

I'd totally be down for a CT7. Carvin makes great quality instruments.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 15, 2012)

If they build it, and will do 26.5" or 27" scale as an option, I'm in.


----------



## Papaoneil (Aug 15, 2012)

Holdsworth headstock 7 would be awesome as well


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm going to start saving now.


----------



## potatohead (Aug 15, 2012)

One thing Carvin does, is listen to us on the boards. I mean seriously look at how many models they have instroduced in the last year. I've bought two of them, so they know they're doing something right. 

The thing we have to avoid is begging for stuff, then having them making it, and then nobody buying it. That new 6 string headstock they made a while back was one of them (although its super ugly) and Floyds on Bolts was another, those kinda crashed and burned. 

If we don't see a CT7 and a 27" scale option on sevens within a few months, I would be surprised.


----------



## otisct20 (Aug 15, 2012)

Would love an extended scale seven string version!


----------



## kurviak (Aug 15, 2012)

something like this mockup?


----------



## Wrecklyss (Aug 15, 2012)

I wish they would make a 7 string with the SC body as well. That would be a pimp 7: P


----------



## mhickman2 (Aug 15, 2012)

Im all over this if it happens. Maybe PRS will wake up and start production.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Aug 15, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> If they build it, and will do 26.5" or 27" scale as an option, I'm in.



This. I think the only guitar I could care for buying under 1,000USD right now that would fit my wants would definitely be a carvin 27" CT. If this happens, I'm gonna be hurting


----------



## littledoc (Aug 15, 2012)

Well... I kept hoping they'd release a six-string version of the DC700/800... now I've got a DC600 arriving in September! 

Carvin listens to their customers, but they move slowly. People have been suggesting a carved-top 7 for about as long as Carvin has offered both carved tops and 7s. I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## a curry (Aug 15, 2012)

count me in if there is a ct7 baritone.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Aug 15, 2012)

Damn it... my poor wallet if this happens... he never saw it coming...


----------



## chance0 (Aug 16, 2012)

Yes, yes, yes. It will be mine if it is made. 



kurviak said:


> something like this mockup?


----------



## a curry (Aug 16, 2012)

chance0 said:


> Yes, yes, yes. It will be mine if it is made.



i wonder what headstock options we would have? why did i have to see this thread im going to be severely upset if this doesnt come through.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Aug 16, 2012)

Are their passive routes still too small for 3rd party manufacturer pickups? If so, I would kindly ask that they fix that first.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 16, 2012)

Randyrhoads123 said:


> Are their passive routes still too small for 3rd party manufacturer pickups? If so, I would kindly ask that they fix that first.



I believe they fixed that issue this year as well.  One other thing, if they do this I would love to see Hipshot hardtail bridges as an option for their 7's. They did it on the DC800, don't stick me with the cheap fixed bridge anymore when I know you guys CAN add a quality bridge if you feel like it.


----------



## purpledc (Aug 16, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> If they build it, and will do 26.5" or 27" scale as an option, I'm in.




This is the one thing that carvin is really pissing me off with. Their lack of scale length options. Before I got into lower tunings and 7 strings I really didnt care. The 25" scale was fine for me. But I think carvin would really open the door for a lot of customers if they offered scale length options. Honestly it seems to be the only reason why I see people wanting to get an agile over a carvin. Oh yeah and the fact that you can get better pickups in the agiles.


----------



## darren (Aug 16, 2012)

kurviak said:


> something like this mockup?



That's pretty awesome.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Aug 16, 2012)

darren said:


> That's pretty awesome.


That is sexy. Would love to see a more vintage style headstock option though. Very excited!


----------



## kurviak (Aug 16, 2012)

DavidLopezJr said:


> That is sexy. Would love to see a more vintage style headstock option though. Very excited!




Well thats mockup was made by me 

But I'm not so skillfull in photo editing to do complex things. I'm just a hack


----------



## MrHelloGuitar (Aug 16, 2012)

HELL YES. I would order one so fast. It'd be awesome to see a hipshot 7 bridge too!


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 17, 2012)

I had submitted an email to Carvin right after posting to this thread, still no response.  Bummer.  I'm serious though, if they will do a carved top 7, offer a 27" scale and add the Hipshot hardtail option or hell, while we're at it, PLEASE stop using that licensed Floyd and get an OFR7 option (if Schecter can do it, it's clearly not impossible to find OFR7's anymore so there is no real excuse to go with a TRS! ) and I'm down for at least one order. Those are likely popular specs, if Carvin would put that together, just as with the DC800, they will end up selling a bunch of these. Also, PRS will be mad that they missed out on that market share!  

Since I play 7's WAY less than I do my 6'ers, I'd be happier going with Carvin for a carved top 7 than a PRS as I'd prefer to keep it between $1K-2K depending on options, and if PRS offered a US 7 it would likely be $3K+ and not all sevenstringers are looking to drop that much cash. I know I'm not alone there, that $1-2K market is the sweet spot as it's affordable enough that guys who are saving up for their first "nice" guitar can usually squeeze that out, or folks like myself who are looking for a decent quality, short build time custom 7 would be willing to drop the cash down in the middle-to-higher end of that range for something with a bunch of options. 

I'd even be cool going bare-bones like this thing (maybe their radiation green finish, I'm a sucker for that one! ):







The current 727 headstock looks GREAT on a CT7 body!  DO WANT, WOULD HIT.


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Aug 17, 2012)

FIRST THING IN MY MIND: 7 string PRS.


----------



## Dark_Matter (Aug 17, 2012)

If this happens, I'm getting it. I miss my old ct6 so much, and even though I love my ESP Horizon I wish I had never sold it because it truly was on it's own level.

Swamp ash body, maple neck, ebony fretboard, black hardware, and candy red metallic paint job here I come.


----------



## iamthefonz (Aug 17, 2012)

CT7? Very tempting...

Only way they could top that would be a 7 string Holdsworth.


----------



## purpledc (Aug 17, 2012)

If they do end up offering a CT 7 I really hope they will do a seven string version of the holdsworth headstock. I have that on my CT6 and it looks great.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Aug 17, 2012)

iamthefonz said:


> CT7? Very tempting...
> 
> Only way they could top that would be a *7 string Holdsworth*.


If they started offering that... Day 1 buy. No question.


----------



## Cancer (Aug 17, 2012)

kurviak said:


> something like this mockup?



This is REAL pretty. Like I would buy this in a heartbeat.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Aug 18, 2012)

kurviak said:


> Well thats mockup was made by me
> 
> But I'm not so skillfull in photo editing to do complex things. I'm just a hack


Do you mind doing one with the DC headstock?


----------



## kurviak (Aug 18, 2012)

DavidLopezJr said:


> Do you mind doing one with the DC headstock?



But this is the DC727 headstock.


----------



## KrogWaugh (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm thinking if Carvin offered more versions of their 7 strings, they would have the best variety of any major company? I, for one have wanted a 7 string Ultra V for a couple years now, but a CT7 would be tempting as hell, as I love the sexy contours of a Carved Top.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Aug 18, 2012)

kurviak said:


> But this is the DC727 headstock.


I know  I meant can u do a CT body with a DC700 headstock?


----------



## Seanthesheep (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh man. If theres a hipshot bridge option and a 27" option Id be GASsing real hard


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 19, 2012)

chance0 said:


> " we are talking about it ! "



I wouldn't put too much stock in that to be quite frank. That was similar to the response that I got for wanting block inlays in maple and that hasn't happened in the seven or eight years I've been asking.  

The same goes for a few other things folks have asked for, and still are asking for in this thread. 

Carvin can be slow. 



HighGain510 said:


> I believe they fixed that issue this year as well.  One other thing, if they do this I would love to see Hipshot hardtail bridges as an option for their 7's. They did it on the DC800, don't stick me with the cheap fixed bridge anymore when I know you guys CAN add a quality bridge if you feel like it.



Keep in mind, the DC800 was designed using the Hipshot bridge thus the spacing is made for it. The DC7xx guitars were designed to use a trem that is spaced differently than a stock OFR or the now common Hipshot. 

Back when the DC7xxs came about there was a lot less hardware to choose from, even Jackson was just using Ibanez hardware for 7s, and thus they went OEM and happened to use parts that aren't compatible with current popular hardware. 

As someone who has shoehorned an OFR into a DC747 I can attest to it not being a great fit and it needs a good amount of work to be fully functional, then you run into some spacing issues. 



HighGain510 said:


> PLEASE stop using that licensed Floyd and get an OFR7 option (if Schecter can do it, it's clearly not impossible to find OFR7's anymore so there is no real excuse to go with a TRS!



The issue hasn't been sourcing the units in a long time, and that was more of an excuse to why they weren't showing up on the 6-string Carvin line. 

In order for an OFR to fit a Carvin from stock the guitar's current CNC program will need a good amount of modification to fix the string spacing. There is no "string spacing" button they can press. 

Having owned three Carvins with the TRS, it's not at all bad. Maybe not something I'd want on a $1500+ guitar, but it's FAR better than a lot of cheaper Takeuchi and Ping made stuff that's floating around, on similarly priced guitars at that.


----------



## chance0 (Aug 19, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I wouldn't put too much stock in that to be quite frank. That was similar to the response that I got for wanting block inlays in maple and that hasn't happened in the seven or eight years I've been asking.
> 
> The same goes for a few other things folks have asked for, and still are asking for in this thread.
> 
> Carvin can be slow.



The question is whether or not the DC600 series is a sign that things _may_ be different. Carvin has been creating a lot of new models lately. 

I sent them a link to this thread showing the potential excitement over a CT7. Folks should chime in with their opinions, is all. The worst thing we could do is not let them know how much the seven string world desires classy carved tops guitars.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm all for it happening, don't get me wrong. 

I'd love a CT7 and they wouldn't have to deviate from their current hardware or scale options to make me happy. A 7-string non-locking trem option would be awesome, but not an absolute necessity. 

I've been eyeing another Carvin, as I really miss my last Icon5, but if a CT7 comes to fruition I'll have to seriously consider it, especially if they keep the 25" scale. 

This in a 7-string would get me picking up the phone to call Carvin for an order, fiance be damned!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 19, 2012)

I dont really care too much for hipshot bridges. The string spacing with them is too wide for my tastes, which is why I love the narrow spacing on ibanez stuff


----------



## purpledc (Aug 19, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> , PLEASE stop using that licensed Floyd and get an OFR7 option (if Schecter can do it, it's clearly not impossible to find OFR7's anymore so there is no real excuse to go with a TRS! )




Did you notice that Schecter is no longer using OFR bridges? they are using the 1000 korean units. Not that that is a bad thing. I think the korean bridges are now better than the german. But awhile back they made the switch and never really made much of a change to their website until people started making a stink about the 1000 series being wrongly credited as an OFR.




MaxOfMetal said:


> I wouldn't put too much stock in that to be quite frank. That was similar to the response that I got for wanting block inlays in maple and that hasn't happened in the seven or eight years I've been asking.
> 
> The same goes for a few other things folks have asked for, and still are asking for in this thread.
> 
> ...




When you retrofitted the OFR into the carvin where the B and E strings close to the edges of the fretboard? If not there shouldnt be too much of a spacing issue as spacing at the headstock is determined by the precut nut (if no locking nut was used) and then the spacing between strings at the body is determined by the bridge itself. As long as the widest bridge used doesnt push the strings to the edge of the fretboard it shouldnt be too much of an issue. Carvin offers a few bridge options for their existing guitars and despite the obvious bridge routing difference there isnt going to be an actual string spacing change.

Im kinda with you on not holding your breath for a CT7. But the last time I said that the DC800 came out, the next time it happened the DC600 was announced.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 19, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I wouldn't put too much stock in that to be quite frank. That was similar to the response that I got for wanting block inlays in maple and that hasn't happened in the seven or eight years I've been asking.
> 
> The same goes for a few other things folks have asked for, and still are asking for in this thread.
> 
> ...




Right, and all that being said they DON'T have the CNC programs set up yet. What better time to fix the options than when you're introducing a new model? I've had several 727's with the TRS bridges and I wasn't a fan.  You know that I have a decent understanding of CNC so I'm not making assumptions here, since there will be differences moving the shape to a 7-string version they have the perfect opportunity to make some changes if they would like to listen to their customers.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 19, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Right, and all that being said they DON'T have the CNC programs set up yet. What better time to fix the options than when you're introducing a new model? I've had several 727's with the TRS bridges and I wasn't a fan.  You know that I have a decent understanding of CNC so I'm not making assumptions here, since there will be differences moving the shape to a 7-string version they have the perfect opportunity to make some changes if they would like to listen to their customers.



So why not just acknowledge that it's a design/CNC issue from the get go? 

I was talking about the previous models which it seemed you were talking about as well. 



purpledc said:


> When you put the OFR into the carvin where the B and E strings close to the edges of the fretboard? If not there shouldnt be too much of a spacing issue as spacing at the headstock is determined by the precut nut and that wouldnt change and then the spacing between strings at the body is determined by the bridge itself. As long as the widest bridge used doesnt push the strings to the edge of the fretboard it shouldnt be too much of an issue. Carvin offers a few bridge options for their existing guitars and if you order a floyd without a locking nut you get the standard nut. What im getting at is that despite the obvious bridge routing difference there isnt going to be an actual string spacing change code.



The TRS trem offered by Carvin has a narrower spacing than an OFR, and when an OFR is fitted the strings are very close to the outer edge of the fretboard. While it isn't noticeable in the lower register it is noticeable at the higher frets. Then comes the posts which don't line up perfectly for a retrofit. If it was just about fitting the edges of the baseplate it wouldn't be an issue, that's the easy part. 

The fixed bridge they use, and is purchased OEM as well, has the same spacing as their custom ordered LFRs. 

The fact that all of Carvin's 7-string hardware is to proprietary specs is why it's not as easy to drop other bridges in place. It's the heart of the issue really.


----------



## purpledc (Aug 19, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> So why not just acknowledge that it's a design/CNC issue from the get go?
> 
> I was talking about the previous models which it seemed you were talking about as well.
> 
> ...




Do you know if carvin has special 7 string TOMs made for them as well with that spacing because thats what my DC700 has.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 19, 2012)

purpledc said:


> Do you know if carvin has special 7 string TOMs made for them as well with that spacing because thats what my DC700 has.



It's very possible, I haven't gotten a hold of a DC700 yet. Though, if you wouldn't mind measuring we could certainly find out now. 

The 7-string TOM isn't listed in their parts section to check. Does your TOM measure 2.48" as far as spacing goes?


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 20, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> So why not just acknowledge that it's a design/CNC issue from the get go?
> 
> I was talking about the previous models which it seemed you were talking about as well.



Ah my bad, I just re-read my 2nd post in this thread so I see how that was confusing.  Sorry about that, I intended to suggest they implement those options on the potential new CT7 model since they would be starting fresh.


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 20, 2012)

^^

Something about starting fresh and Carvin in the same sentence doesn't quite ring true for me. I would wager a CT7 would just have the DC7x7 neck on it, chopped off into a set neck effectively and therefore inherit all string spacing boundaries created during the original design. Carvin rarely clears the slate and makes something 'new', they just iterate on what they have and short change the design process by doing so.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't know if Carvin would be interested but if this new model would sell as much as people are claiming it will sell, maybe Carvin should look into doing some kind of deposit for purchase kind of deal? Like, if you put down a $200 deposit promising you'll buy one when they are available you'll get 5% off or something like that. If they reach "X" number of promises they can get started on some R&D for the model. They would only charge the customer when "X" has been reached. Seems like a good way to ensure that the model will sell. I don't know if a concept like this would work or has been applied before.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Aug 20, 2012)

kurviak said:


> something like this mockup?



Consider eyebrow raised!


----------



## Floppystrings (Aug 20, 2012)

It would be great if they did this. (Hear that Carvin, just take my money!)

I would prefer 27" scale over 25.5".

I really hope this happens, can we get any more official words from Carvin? I want to know what they are thinking. They should let US vote on what they should build, because come on, we are the ones who are gonna buy them.


----------



## DoomJazz (Aug 20, 2012)

If they made a headless holdsworth 7...


----------



## Black Mamba (Aug 20, 2012)

DoomJazz said:


> If they made a headless holdsworth 7...


 
All would be right with the world.


----------



## kurviak (Aug 20, 2012)

DavidLopezJr said:


> I know  I meant can u do a CT body with a DC700 headstock?



I'm sorry but this is the best I could


----------



## Heroin (Aug 21, 2012)

kurviak said:


> I'm sorry but this is the best I could


----------



## otisct20 (Aug 21, 2012)

Welp, if they add a baritone scale to it, then consider me a buyer.


----------



## chance0 (Aug 21, 2012)

otisct20 said:


> Welp, if they add a baritone scale to it, then consider me a buyer.



My question is this for all the folks saying this: why a baritone or 27"? Would you buy a DC7XX if it were offered in 27" right now? What is it about a CT7 in 27" that would make you want to buy it and completely resist a 25.5" version? Or are you open to both?

The CT7 aesthetic does not necessarily lend itself better to baritone over the DC series or really any other guitar. Does Carvin need to stick its neck out and go with 27" for the CT7 specifically? Or is this just a player preference that would also permit 25.5"?

The CT6 aesthetic is already the shorter scale. 

For the RG series of guitars and the EBMM JPs it seems that few are 27" scale and their higher end guitars still sell well.

I guess my thinking is that if niche demands are placed upon a guitar, the level of complexity will increase and then make the guitar impractical or even undesirable from Carvin's manufacturing point of view. I might be wrong, but we should look first for the path of least resistance...


----------



## Electric Wizard (Aug 21, 2012)

^ I'd be interested in the carvins if they were available in longer scales. Personally, I like the CT style better as the DCs look off to me. The DCs have too much material behind the bridge that make them look awkward, IMO. I also like the TOM that the CT has.

I have to echo what others have been saying though. Introduce a seven string, longer scaled, Holdsworth (headless or fatboy) and Carvin will be getting an order from me.


----------



## otisct20 (Aug 21, 2012)

If they added a baritone scale to any of the sevens I would buy it. I just have a raging hard on for the CT body haha


----------



## Seanthesheep (Aug 21, 2012)

Yea, if tommorow a 27" option was on any of the other 7 string models Id buy one. Jist like if the hipshot ridge became an option on the Dc700. 

But if they did a CT7 with both those options it would IMO appeal to alot of guys wanting a new 7 for under 2k$ and would sell great


----------



## chance0 (Aug 22, 2012)

Seanthesheep said:


> Yea, if tommorow a 27" option was on any of the other 7 string models Id buy one. Jist like if the hipshot ridge became an option on the Dc700.
> 
> But if they did a CT7 with both those options it would IMO appeal to alot of guys wanting a new 7 for under 2k$ and would sell great



I'm just more interested in getting ANY CT7 out. I'd hate for them to say, "This guitar will only appeal to niche players who want 27" and we have to develop a completely new guitar for it? How many of those can we really sell in the long run?"

I'm hoping they'll look at the JP7 market, the more affluent market that might want to try something different but still go with a known quantity like Carvin, and the Tom Anderson/Suhr/hi-end Jackson/ESP markets and say, "All of those guitars are selling well north of $2000. Let's make a guitar with just as much substance starting at $1200."


----------



## seraphim (Aug 22, 2012)

if it has the a 7 string version of the fatboy headstock that would be awesome!


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Aug 22, 2012)

kurviak said:


> I'm sorry but this is the best I could


Getting a job in 3.. 2.. 1..


----------



## purpledc (Aug 23, 2012)

for me I dont care if they put a 27" scale on a toothpick with the carvin logo. Id just like to have a longer scale length at a decent price without having to buy an ibanez, shecter or agile on the low side or spend multithousands with a handmade.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 23, 2012)

The world needs a 7-string CT with a CT headstock.
The world needs a 7-string Holdsworth headless. I love my Holdsworth headless.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 23, 2012)

chance0 said:


> I'm just more interested in getting ANY CT7 out. I'd hate for them to say, "This guitar will only appeal to niche players who want 27" and we have to develop a completely new guitar for it? How many of those can we really sell in the long run?"



They did it for the DC800.  So far, they've sold a bunch, so I guess they should be able to see how that turned out for them, right?  Sometimes they need to listen to their customers and put something out there even if THEY are unsure about it. The 8 string was a smart move, customers asked for it and they finally did it. Likewise, it would be a good move to put out a 27" scale CT7 model with the options listed in this thread.


----------



## purpledc (Aug 23, 2012)

chance0 said:


> I'm just more interested in getting ANY CT7 out. I'd hate for them to say, "This guitar will only appeal to niche players who want 27" and we have to develop a completely new guitar for it? How many of those can we really sell in the long run?"




The 7 and 8 string guitars are niche instruments to begin with. And the "trend" within that market seems to be extended scales. Without them I highly doubt we would see nearly as many schecter and agile sales.


----------



## Syriel (Aug 23, 2012)

Holy crap. I was like "meh" on the DCs, haven't bin a fan, but this is something VERY interesting. Gonna have to look to see if I have some extra cash lying around.

27" or 25.5", I don't actually care, I actually prefer 25.5" as I tend to play on standard tuning a hell lot.


----------



## a curry (Aug 24, 2012)

i really think just a 27" scale on the dc7xx series would be the best bet to start, i would totally buy one, the only reason i wont buy another carvin is because of the 25.5" scale, but a ct7 baritone would be like getting my cake and eating it too! and personally i think the baritone neck would make the dc7xx series look better since there is such a big gap from the bridge to the tail of the guitar. also hipshot bridge would be perfect, so if all this happened then i dont think i would purchace another brand guitar again!


----------



## chance0 (Aug 25, 2012)

purpledc said:


> The 7 and 8 string guitars are niche instruments to begin with. And the "trend" within that market seems to be extended scales. Without them I highly doubt we would see nearly as many schecter and agile sales.



A niche of a niche. Hmm.

Well, I'm not a big fan of 27" scale due to how it affects my playing style and how it makes necks look to long for bodies (unless the bodies are re-proportioned). I'm with others in the 25.5" camp. The scale length for these types of guitars has traditionally been even shorter and lends to their tone and distinct playability. I hope Carvin goes with 25.5" if they ever release the guitar as a good compromise between tension and tone. Or maybe they can release two new models. Then everyone will be happy.


----------



## SpaceDock (Aug 25, 2012)

The scale length should just be another option with the 700, 800, and ct7 like it is with bridge or pickup types.


----------



## Dark_Matter (Aug 25, 2012)

Dudes!



www.carvinbbs.com/viewtopic.php?t=33270&sid=1c9db3a3d5e74f967578d49aa14793fd said:


> First, I know this belongs in the product suggestion section, but I want it to get maximum exposure. We all love the CT624, but I know there are many of us clamoring for a seven string version of it. Well, now's your chance to help make it happen! Whoever is truly serious about purchasing a CT724 in the (near) future, please email Bart at [email protected] and let him know how much you want this guitar. He will pass it on to the head honchos at Carvin to help make it happen. Today, I asked him how much it would be to make it special, and HE actually told me to pass this message on to all of you guys. (He suggested I hold off on special ordering it.). We CAN make this a reality, people!


----------



## chance0 (Aug 26, 2012)

Dark_Matter said:


> Dudes!
> 
> Originally Posted by Carvin.com BBS :: View topic - Guys...we need to make this happen! a14793fd
> First, I know this belongs in the product suggestion section, but I want it to get maximum exposure. We all love the CT624, but I know there are many of us clamoring for a seven string version of it. Well, now's your chance to help make it happen! Whoever is truly serious about purchasing a CT724 in the (near) future, please email Bart at [email protected] and let him know how much you want this guitar. He will pass it on to the head honchos at Carvin to help make it happen. Today, I asked him how much it would be to make it special, and HE actually told me to pass this message on to all of you guys. (He suggested I hold off on special ordering it.). We CAN make this a reality, people!





Emailed.


----------



## fps (Aug 26, 2012)

In my opinion something like this with its more classic look they should go 25.5, if you're going to have the 27 option on something it should be the DC700, that's their modern technical 7 string with its active pups and pointy headstock. 

Then again, as a non-brootz, I don't get why so many people consider 27" a prerequisite, it's nothing but a hassle for me and I don't hear an improvement in tone.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 26, 2012)

fps said:


> In my opinion something like this with its more classic look they should go 25.5, if you're going to have the 27 option on something it should be the DC700, that's their modern technical 7 string with its active pups and pointy headstock.
> 
> Then again, as a non-brootz, I don't get why so many people consider 27" a prerequisite, it's nothing but a hassle for me and I don't hear an improvement in tone.



a) The shape of the guitar dictates nothing about how it should sound or what you need to play on it  I like the PRS-style carved top shape, and I'd prefer 27" on the guitar since there are a TON of 25.5" 7 strings out there, I don't need yet another one. However, if you want a 27" 7-string with the carved top and options, the choices are pretty limited.

b) Are you planning on buying one? If the answer is no, please don't email them giving them opinions on what YOU want if you don't actually intend on purchasing the guitar as stuff like that could screw over the folks who DO actually wish to purchase one and are voicing opinions on the options that would score Carvin orders.


----------



## chance0 (Aug 26, 2012)

fps said:


> In my opinion something like this with its more classic look they should go 25.5, if you're going to have the 27 option on something it should be the DC700, that's their modern technical 7 string with its active pups and pointy headstock.
> 
> Then again, as a non-brootz, I don't get why so many people consider 27" a prerequisite, it's nothing but a hassle for me and I don't hear an improvement in tone.



That's right. The DC700 should be their 27" because it has the look. And carved top guitars have historically been shorter scale length for the change in feel and tone. 

In any event, I've written in with my needs and I plan on purchasing 1 or 2 or the guitars. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 26, 2012)

chance0 said:


> That's right. The DC700 should be their 27" because it has the look. And carved top guitars have historically been shorter scale length for the change in feel and tone.
> 
> In any event, I've written in with my needs and I plan on purchasing 1 or 2 or the guitars. I'm looking forward to it.



In my email, I explained to Bart that if nothing else, they should have the option for BOTH. But again, to continually stereotype the model based on aesthetics is incorrect. Guys play metal, jazz, blues etc. on PRS guitars, there is NO requirement for the looks of a guitar to determine what you play. Continuing to argue that point is ignorant. I've seen guys playing on DC727's that don't play anything remotely metal, despite the fact that originally that's who Carvin was a catering towards with the model.  

There are certain guitars that might be better suited for specific styles of music (I wouldn't expect someone to be playing only metal on an archtop that ONLY has a single jazz neck pickup, for example), but just because it has a carved top doesn't make it a "classic shape" that requires only options to appeal to the "classic" audience. If that's what they were marketing towards, they already have that audience covered with ohhhhh like 90% of the models they offer....


----------



## fps (Aug 26, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> a) The shape of the guitar dictates nothing about how it should sound or what you need to play on it  I like the PRS-style carved top shape, and I'd prefer 27" on the guitar since there are a TON of 25.5" 7 strings out there, I don't need yet another one. However, if you want a 27" 7-string with the carved top and options, the choices are pretty limited.
> 
> b) Are you planning on buying one? If the answer is no, please don't email them giving them opinions on what YOU want if you don't actually intend on purchasing the guitar as stuff like that could screw over the folks who DO actually wish to purchase one and are voicing opinions on the options that would score Carvin orders.



Well aren't you a treat. I currently own a Carvin, I'm considering ordering another, in about 6 months or so, and this model in a 25.5 would come under serious consideration. Your wants and needs do not and never will enter my consideration to any degree when I decide who I'm going to email concerning any subject.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 26, 2012)

fps said:


> Well aren't you a treat. I currently own a Carvin, I'm considering ordering another, in about 6 months or so, and this model in a 25.5 would come under serious consideration. Your wants and needs do not and never will enter my consideration to any degree when I decide who I'm going to email concerning any subject.



Hey man you're free to do what you want. As I said, if you're going to push hard for retaining 25.5" scale, at least mention that folks are interested in the option of 27" scale. No need to get rude with your response, I'm simply stating since this COULD happen it would be nice for everyone to be happy. The only reason I even asked about whether or not you intended on purchasing one is that I know they're significantly more expensive to order from the UK and a lot of guys on here from the UK who express interest in buying them don't always follow through with the purchase.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Aug 26, 2012)

Emailed  I love my CT624 and although to me the scale isn't a big deal, I know it's a deal breaker for some so I mentioned it.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hybrid138 said:


> Emailed  I love my CT624 and although to me the scale isn't a big deal, I know it's a deal breaker for some so I mentioned it.



Awesome! Thank-you kindly, sir!


----------



## vitor gracie (Aug 26, 2012)

Emailed them as well (a bit lengthy and I included the mock up with the DC700 headstock). I actually had Carvin on the phone in 2010 from the tour bus TRYING to get them to make a CT 7-string. I was willing to pay whatever and they said "no" in as many ways as they could to me. I tried the CT's and loved them but needed, and still need, a 7 for work. I own a EBMM JP XI 7 right now and love it....but it ain't a damn Carved Top guitar. I would get a CT7 in a heartbeat. Everything about that guitar would fit what I do. I did try the DC7XXs in the San Diego store but wasn't completely convinced enough to pull the trigger and felt like "I already had a guitar like the DC7XXs in the EBMM only better" so I didn't order one. The CT7 however, ...yeah,...that's the guitar I have wanted for a while for sure. CARVIN, please make a CT7...thank you.


----------



## chance0 (Aug 26, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> In my email, I explained to Bart that if nothing else, they should have the option for BOTH. But again, to continually stereotype the model based on aesthetics is incorrect. Guys play metal, jazz, blues etc. on PRS guitars, there is NO requirement for the looks of a guitar to determine what you play. Continuing to argue that point is ignorant. I've seen guys playing on DC727's that don't play anything remotely metal, despite the fact that originally that's who Carvin was a catering towards with the model.
> 
> There are certain guitars that might be better suited for specific styles of music (I wouldn't expect someone to be playing only metal on an archtop that ONLY has a single jazz neck pickup, for example), but just because it has a carved top doesn't make it a "classic shape" that requires only options to appeal to the "classic" audience. If that's what they were marketing towards, they already have that audience covered with ohhhhh like 90% of the models they offer....



I hope no one's trying to be contentious. On this board, we've obviously elevated Carvin's attention to our needs. That's the main thing. 

However, let me try to explain something: The classic shape is not just one of those things that isn't a genre-specific kind of thing. When people start asking for Holdsworth headstocks, DC700 headstocks, 27" scale lengths, then it get's away from the ethos of a CT7. Soon, we'll start having a guitar that is neither classic nor modern and then who does it appeal to?

So, yes, the idea of both is great. In fact, in an email I sent a while ago I asked for a CT7 (traditional 22 fret 25.5") and what I called a "CT7X" (modern 24 fret 27") to satisfy both crowds. But beyond that, we should remain focused on getting a CT6 style guitar. Otherwise, they won't take us seriously as we get into a niche of a niche of a niche... ad infinitum. 

I'm in the world of business and all the bickering would throw my company's president into a fit and shoot down the idea. But maybe that's just us. 

Take care all. I have two Carvins and they're good guitars. Not the best, and certainly not the worst, but more than good enough that I'll be looking forward to a CT7.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 26, 2012)

chance0 said:


> I hope no one's trying to be contentious. On this board, we've obviously elevated Carvin's attention to our needs. That's the main thing.
> 
> However, let me try to explain something: The classic shape is not just one of those things that isn't a genre-specific kind of thing. When people start asking for Holdsworth headstocks, DC700 headstocks, 27" scale lengths, then it get's away from the ethos of a CT7. Soon, we'll start having a guitar that is neither classic nor modern and then who does it appeal to?
> 
> ...



Nope, that all sounds good to me!


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 26, 2012)

Would be cool but I have little interest in a new Carvin until they switch to the OFR-7. I keep wanting to order a DC727 but can't get over the bridge. I'd pay an extra $100 for a real OFR. My fixed bridge DC727 is fantastic.

I'd prefer the 25 or 25.5" scale also, absolutely will not buy a 7 with a scale longer than 25.5" - period. My 25" ARZ307 can sound good on the 7th string while using the neck pickup so I have no use for a long scale.


----------



## Dark_Matter (Aug 26, 2012)

> Hey Bart. I'm sending you this email after reading this thread -->.Carvin.com BBS :: View topic - Guys...we need to make this happen!
> 
> I used to have a Ct6 a year or so ago, and I absolutely loved it. I sold it due to it not having a 25.5" scale and 24 frets and got an ESP Horizon NT-II. While I love my esp, I miss my ct6 a hell of a lot. I'm now looking to purchase a 7 string and there was no better option in my opinion than Carvin, but the only thing holding me back is the lack of a CT7. I just want to say that I (and i'm sure many sevenstring.org users, who have been wanting this for a while, would agree) would be ecstatic if you guys put out a ct7 and i can say wholeheartedly that i would put money down for one as soon as you started taking orders. I've seen the 7 strings you guys make, and they are definitely a breed of their own. Also, there's been alot of people wanting a 27" scale on the sevens, so I figured i'd throw that in there too.
> But again, the primary reason i'm sending this email is because i'd love to be able to own a CT7 in the very near future, as i'm sure many carvin bbs members and i know sevenstring.org members would. So maybe you can help us out.
> Best regards, Mike.



Email I sent just for reference.


----------



## -42- (Aug 26, 2012)

Am I the only one who thinks that a CT7 with the 25" scale length that they actually use on the CT series right now would be tits?

25.5" and 27" sevens are pretty numerous, and I really like shorter scale lengths anyways.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 26, 2012)

-42- said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that a CT7 with the 25" scale length that they actually use on the CT series right now would be tits?



I'm in that same camp as well. 

I'd send a message, but I won't have the cash to drop for at least another month, damn this Les Paul kick I'm on.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 26, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm in that same camp as well.
> 
> I'd send a message, but I won't have the cash to drop for at least another month, damn this Les Paul kick I'm on.



You need to make with the new guitar days


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 26, 2012)

Im all in for a baritone Carvin, even if its just a Dc7.


----------



## NemesisTheory (Aug 27, 2012)

I've sent my email. I need one or more of these and I am holding off on ordering anything else so I can do so as soon as its released. I am cool with whatever scale length they find is most asked for. I doubt we'd see this before the first of next year, but you never know. Carvin can really get things done and they don't always wait til industry shows to unveil new stuff.


----------



## RevelGTR (Aug 27, 2012)

I have a hard time believeing that carvin would do a 27 inch scale on this model.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 27, 2012)

NemesisTheory said:


> I've sent my email. I need one or more of these and I am holding off on ordering anything else so I can do so as soon as its released. I am cool with whatever scale length they find is most asked for. I doubt we'd see this before the first of next year, but you never know. Carvin can really get things done and they don't always wait til industry shows to unveil new stuff.



Well Shane Gibson posted about the 8 string for a while on here before they actually put one out, and that was with an endorsee pushing for it, so I would say you're likely right in that if they do this, it won't happen until next year. We'll see, I'd love to see it sooner but I am doubtful it will happen in a few months or anything.


----------



## NickS (Aug 27, 2012)

I sent my email. I have CS & CT sixers, and I would love if they did both. They might as well also give us 8 string versions as well. I prefer 25.5" on the sevens, but I like the 27" on the DC800.


----------



## Dark_Matter (Aug 27, 2012)

I hope you didn't say that in the email because "might as well" will never be a reason for carvin.


----------



## Floppystrings (Aug 27, 2012)

For the tuning I play in, a step down, 27" is perfect.

25" would make things a little hard. It seems like most people here have their 7's dropped in tuning to some degree.

I just wanna use regular sized strings, ya know.


----------



## littledoc (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm sure Carvin hears everyone on the extended scale stuff. It gets brought up all the freakin' time at the Carvin BBS. Whether they think it's worth the effort and investment on their end remains to be seen. Although frankly, I'm still reeling from the disappointment of the DC700 being a standard scale. And while it seems to be selling well enough, it's telling that I seem to see more DC800s around than DC700s, which is interesting since 8-strings are even more niche than 7s, and I don't doubt the scale is a factor. Let's just hope they catch on.


----------



## NickS (Aug 28, 2012)

Dark_Matter said:


> I hope you didn't say that in the email because "might as well" will never be a reason for carvin.


 
I've emailed them a few times on this subject, before I even saw this thread. Every time I've mentioned that if they are gonna do 7 string versions, they should give us 8 string versions as well, seeing as how popular the DC800 seems to be.


----------



## Valennic (Aug 28, 2012)

littledoc said:


> I'm sure Carvin hears everyone on the extended scale stuff. It gets brought up all the freakin' time at the Carvin BBS. Whether they think it's worth the effort and investment on their end remains to be seen. Although frankly, I'm still reeling from the disappointment of the DC700 being a standard scale. And while it seems to be selling well enough, it's telling that I seem to see more DC800s around than DC700s, which is interesting since 8-strings are even more niche than 7s, and I don't doubt the scale is a factor. Let's just hope they catch on.



It's not that there are more DC800s around than DC700s, its that this board is a bunch of gear whores who jumped all over the DC800. To think that there are more DC800 owners here than DC7xx owners is just insane.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 28, 2012)

Floppystrings said:


> For the tuning I play in, a step down, 27" is perfect.
> 
> 25" would make things a little hard. It seems like most people here have their 7's dropped in tuning to some degree.
> 
> I just wanna use regular sized strings, ya know.



Did you email Bart to tell him that you would prefer the 27" scale if they build a CT7? We can use all the votes we can get for adding extended scale, the more emails pushing for the request the higher the chance would be that they will listen. Also that being said, I still haven't heard anything back from Bart regarding my email personally, not even a "Got your email, will pass on." note.


----------



## vitor gracie (Aug 28, 2012)

I haven't heard back either but I don't exactly expect a reply. I think just the fact that some of us are trying to contact them about a new 7 string model is a sure sign of interest. There is nothing worse then a company like Carvin getting flooded with a bunch of kids emailing about a certain thing that the company should/has to/must/gotta make ...they make it and then no one buys it. I'd be bummed if I worked at Carvin. I got a Mesa Boggie tech on the phone about one of my amps being worked on there and we laughed about how bad "fair weather" gear heads are...especially on forums like this.  (no disrespect)

That being said, I think they (Carvin) are small enough to make changes that larger companies can't make as quick. I like Carvin. I liked both my Legacy amps a lot (1st versions) I liked the guitars I played in both retail stores and look forward to picking up a CT7 if they choose to make one. It will be a nice alternative to my MMJP XI.


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 28, 2012)

^^^

The biggest problem is the online representation of people wanting a carvin is nowhere near their market volume. That goes for their home forum, which makes this one even worse . People on forums tend to over-estimate their importance to the market as they are the loud minority.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey guys, just wanna let you know, when I called today to talk about another order of mine, I managed to get on the phone with Bart, so after I finished talking about my stuff, I said I'm sure we all would love the CT7 and he said he's pushing for it, and is getting your emails. So keep it up guys, I may send an email too if I get some computer time, rather than a shitty cell.


----------



## vitor gracie (Aug 28, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> ^^^
> 
> The biggest problem is the online representation of people wanting a carvin is nowhere near their market volume. That goes for their home forum, which makes this one even worse . People on forums tend to over-estimate their importance to the market as they are the loud minority.


----------



## vitor gracie (Aug 28, 2012)

kurviak said:


> something like this mockup?



The more I stare at this picture...the more I want this guitar...like almost EXACTLY the way it is...seriously. Put a pair of BKPs in there...little fine tuned personalization things and that's my dream "live-work" guitar. It'd be awesome to use in the studio too for certain things. Can't wait for these to become a reality. I'm drooling bad.


----------



## Floppystrings (Aug 28, 2012)

That does look good.

That is what the base model should look like.


----------



## chance0 (Aug 28, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> ^^^
> 
> The biggest problem is the online representation of people wanting a carvin is nowhere near their market volume. That goes for their home forum, which makes this one even worse . People on forums tend to over-estimate their importance to the market as they are the loud minority.



This is what I see as well. The company I work for has been bombarded with alternative technology proposals. While many proposals look good initially, most end up becoming a niche or with niche needs. Just like Carvin our company must develop a core product with as wide a market as possible. 

So it seems like that's what we need to ask for here, too. I've maintained this position throughout this thread.

People who are asking for outside-the-mainstream choices on CT7 need to consider over-estimations. Carvin has played very much to the center on nearly every 7 string it has produced. No radical body shapes (only the basic DC format). No radical options. The most radical things they've done for 7 string guitars are pickups that are all proprietary--and they've always done that (M22, C22, AP11, etc...). 

That's what Carvin is. We should play to that idea. Or maybe someone from Carvin will chime in and tell us otherwise.


----------



## chance0 (Aug 28, 2012)

vitor gracie said:


> The more I stare at this picture...the more I want this guitar...like almost EXACTLY the way it is...seriously. Put a pair of BKPs in there...little fine tuned personalization things and that's my dream "live-work" guitar. It'd be awesome to use in the studio too for certain things. Can't wait for these to become a reality. I'm drooling bad.



I know what you mean. It looks like a guitar wearing a tux, ready to turn heads at an invites-only... 

Awesome.


----------



## vitor gracie (Aug 30, 2012)

...bump to keep this thread alive. Really want a CT7!


----------



## purpledc (Aug 30, 2012)

chance0 said:


> This is what I see as well. The company I work for has been bombarded with alternative technology proposals. While many proposals look good initially, most end up becoming a niche or with niche needs. Just like Carvin our company must develop a core product with as wide a market as possible.
> 
> So it seems like that's what we need to ask for here, too. I've maintained this position throughout this thread.
> 
> ...




I dont think anyone is asking for anything out of line when thinking of a CT7. I think the idea of longer scale lengths is a good one. Even if it is done as an option. I agree that if carvin makes this guitar there should definitely be a 25.5" scale model as that is the gold standard. But one cant deny how much more popular longer scales are these days than they were 10 years ago. IMHO 26.5 is the perfect balance. And I think it would cater to both parties if there is only gonna be 1 version. I guess I just want something a little bit more than a CT6 with a low b.


----------



## MetalThrasher (Aug 30, 2012)

26.5 inch scale and a 16 inch radius with active pickups available with a floyd and I'm in!


----------



## Valennic (Aug 30, 2012)

MetalThrasher said:


> 26.5 inch scale and a 16 inch radius with active pickups available with a floyd and I'm in!



That's not unreasonably specific or anything


----------



## MetalThrasher (Aug 30, 2012)

Valennic said:


> That's not unreasonably specific or anything



I already have two DC700's with the active pickups and love them! Only problem is the first one I got which I still love has the floyd with the 20 inch radius which I know is mismatched. As long as your dive bombing your trem your fine. The other one also has a 20 inch radius with the tom bridge. Wish seven string 26.5 scale Carvin 16 inch radius floyd with the active pickups.


----------



## vitor gracie (Aug 31, 2012)

-added a little spice to the mix.
I had to do it...enjoy.






I'd buy it today.


----------



## WiseSplinter (Aug 31, 2012)

^ prefer the pointy headstock in general, but maybe doesn't suit the curvy CT body that well. 

I suppose there's little chance of carvin making an inline 7 headstock? Maybe something like the Jason Becker sig headstock would be cool for a 7.


----------



## Valennic (Aug 31, 2012)

MetalThrasher said:


> I already have two DC700's with the active pickups and love them! Only problem is the first one I got which I still love has the floyd with the 20 inch radius which I know is mismatched. As long as your dive bombing your trem your fine. The other one also has a 20 inch radius with the tom bridge. Wish seven string 26.5 scale Carvin 16 inch radius floyd with the active pickups.



I getcha, it's just so common for people to whine about specs on something, and to beg for something so specific it's ridiculous. 

^You should do a mockup with an extended Holdsworth headstock. That would look fantastic.


----------



## purpledc (Aug 31, 2012)

Valennic said:


> ^You should do a mockup with an extended Holdsworth headstock. That would look fantastic.




Which would be even more specific and ridiculous because alan probably wouldnt even want it to happen seeing he doesnt play 7's. So basically what you think is that your specific is ok but others specifics are ridiculous? or did I miss something.


----------



## Syriel (Aug 31, 2012)

vitor gracie said:


> -added a little spice to the mix.
> I had to do it...enjoy.
> 
> 
> ...



If the body had a thin blackburst on it like the headstock, I'd make love to it. 

I'd prefer the non pointy headstock though, the pointy one doesn't seem to gel with the curvy body.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 31, 2012)

purpledc said:


> I dont think anyone is asking for anything out of line when thinking of a CT7. I think the idea of longer scale lengths is a good one. Even if it is done as an option. I agree that if carvin makes this guitar there should definitely be a 25.5" scale model as that is the gold standard. But one cant deny how much more popular longer scales are these days than they were 10 years ago. IMHO 26.5 is the perfect balance. And I think it would cater to both parties if there is only gonna be 1 version. I guess I just want something a little bit more than a CT6 with a low b.



I agree - I can just barely notice a difference when switching between 26.5" and 25.5" - its a difference for sure, but not one that creates much if any initial fatigue.


----------



## vitor gracie (Aug 31, 2012)

Valennic said:


> I getcha, it's just so common for people to whine about specs on something, and to beg for something so specific it's ridiculous.
> 
> ^You should do a mockup with an extended Holdsworth headstock. That would look fantastic.



I'm on it. I'll give it a shot today. I'll try to experiment with a few different types to see which one we all agree on. ALthough I love the DC 700 Headstock, I agree that it may not be the best fit. I think only PRS can get away with having a pointy headstock with such a classic looking body. Pics up soon.

p.s. I'm rather enjoying the mock ups. Requests are welcome. I had been looking for a way to "bond" with the forum on this site. My first impressions of this forum (in 09) was that it was a couple cool dudes that do music professionally like myself and a horde of metal douche bags. lol! I'm glad I was wrong. Or maybe I wasn't?


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 31, 2012)

The standard CT headstock would be a great additional option on these, but honestly the stock DC727 headstock looks fantastic in that black mockup!


----------



## Shannon (Aug 31, 2012)

MUST HAVE CT HEADSTOCK to complete the look. If Carvin is gonna make a 7-string CT, they shouldn't skimp.


----------



## Wrecklyss (Aug 31, 2012)

vitor gracie said:


> p.s. I'm rather enjoying the mock ups. Requests are welcome.



I've got one for you: TL70 (7 string Carvin TL body). Not sure which headstock would look best, but i'm sure by playing around with it, you could make a killer looking mockup, judging from your past works on this thread.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 31, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> The standard CT headstock would be a great additional option on these, but honestly the stock DC727 headstock looks fantastic in that black mockup!


 
Agree


----------



## vitor gracie (Aug 31, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> The standard CT headstock would be a great additional option on these, but honestly the stock DC727 headstock looks fantastic in that black mockup!



Yup...looking at it I would have to agree. 727 headstock for the CT all the way. My Photoshop of this is a little bit ghetto looking but it works.


----------



## Dark_Matter (Aug 31, 2012)

Putting the 727 headstock on a ct7 mockup makes it look like thats what that headstock was meant for. Me likey.


----------



## Dark_Matter (Aug 31, 2012)

post from carvin bbs thread said:


> I talked to Bart on 8/27, and he told me about all the emails he got and how he sent them all to the big boss. I guess the big boss is on vacation til next Friday, sept 7, so we will know more then! Cross your fingers.



keep the emails going dudes

.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 1, 2012)

I did send an email in and I will get one if it happens but know what would really complete it and make it perfect in my eyes? Putting a vintage-style trem on it. They introduced the new 6string trem, I'd love to see a 7 string version or a hipshot contour option. Very wishful thinking, I know, but I'd get two or three if that was possible. Now, looks like I'll use a NT blank and make my own CT7 with a hipshot, and get a hardtail one if they officially make it.


----------



## chance0 (Sep 3, 2012)

The latest non-news:

The rep I contacted initially replied to my question of a CT7 also replied to my latest email, where I asked if there was a timeframe for a CT7. The answer, which was brief again:

"No"

Haha. Nice that he replies, though! 

If you're interested in this guitar, send your emails to Carvin. They *are* paying attention. Whether or not they'll do anything about it, I don't know.


----------



## NickS (Sep 4, 2012)

This is the latest email I just sent Carvin, from a newly created gmail account:


CT7/CT8, CS7/CS8, CT7/CT8, CS7/CS8, CT7/CT8, CS7/CS8,
CT7/CT8, CS7/CS8, CT7/CT8, CS7/CS8, CT7/CT8, CS7/CS8,
CT7/CT8, CS7/CS8, CT7/CT8, CS7/CS8, CT7/CT8, CS7/CS8,
CT7/CT8, CS7/CS8, CT7/CT8, CS7/CS8, CT7/CT8, CS7/CS8,
CT7/CT8, CS7/CS8, CT7/CT8, CS7/CS8, CT7/CT8, CS7/CS8,

Can you tell what is on a lot of your customers minds?

You build, we buy.

We beg of you, please take our money!!


----------



## -42- (Sep 4, 2012)

CT8? No thank you dude.


----------



## NickS (Sep 4, 2012)

Why not? It'd be something interesting to see, and if they are dragging there feet this much on a CT7, I don't actually expect it to ever be reality, I just threw it out there for fun.

The more we pester them, hopefully the faster they respond.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 4, 2012)

NickS said:


> Why not? It'd be something interesting to see



Yeah but that's the thing, a CT7 would likely sell very well. A CT8... much harder sell and they almost definitely wouldn't recoup the funds put into the CNC programming it would take to do it.


----------



## NickS (Sep 4, 2012)

I realize that, but I can dream, can't I. I don't really expect them to come out with one, but I will definitely get the 7 string version if/when they start building them.


----------



## Shannon (Sep 4, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> A CT8... much harder sell and they almost definitely wouldn't recoup the funds put into the CNC programming it would take to do it.


I'll bet that was said about the DC800 series & they seemed to take off quite well. Companies need to take risks. Customers realize a good product when they see it & they will support it. Carvin is one of those companies that benefits well by listening to its customers & building a quality product w/ loads of options that their customer base can get behind.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 4, 2012)

Shannon said:


> I'll bet that was said about the DC800 series & they seemed to take off quite well. Companies need to take risks. Customers realize a good product when they see it & they will support it. Carvin is one of those companies that benefits well by listen to its customers & building a quality product w/ loads of options that their customer base can get behind.



You're preaching to the choir, but honestly, you think the carved top 8 is going to sell them boatloads vs a carved top 7? Honestly, the market for 7's is definitely bigger than 8's, if we're pushing for something it might as well be for the item that would benefit a wider audience and likely be more widely accepted. I'm sure the 8-stringers would like the option, but if we're pushing for a new model, might as well go with the safer (relatively-speaking) bet instead of rushing them to put out two new models at the same time if they're already iffy enough about doing the 7. If the 7 does well, maybe they'll do an 8 later but I'd rather see the one that will definitely sell get off the ground versus the alternative and have an 8 not sell well then NOT end up with a CT7 model getting produced due to "low demand".


----------



## Shannon (Sep 4, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> You're preaching to the choir, but honestly, you think the carved top 8 is going to sell them boatloads vs a carved top 7? Honestly, the market for 7's is definitely bigger than 8's, if we're pushing for something it might as well be for the item that would benefit a wider audience and likely be more widely accepted. I'm sure the 8-stringers would like the option, but if we're pushing for a new model, might as well go with the safer (relatively-speaking) bet instead of rushing them to put out two new models at the same time if they're already iffy enough about doing the 7. If the 7 does well, maybe they'll do an 8 later but I'd rather see the one that will definitely sell get off the ground versus the alternative and have an 8 not sell well then NOT end up with a CT7 model getting produced due to "low demand".


Oh, I completely agree that we should push for a 7 first.

What I was referring to was that the DC800 came out fairly quickly after the DC700. It almost leads me to believe Carvin had every intention of releasing both 7 & 8s to test the waters. Their gamble paid off. Therefore, if they were to introduce a CT7, it would not surprise me to see a CT8 follow closely behind.


----------



## Valennic (Sep 4, 2012)

purpledc said:


> Which would be even more specific and ridiculous because alan probably wouldnt even want it to happen seeing he doesnt play 7's. So basically what you think is that your specific is ok but others specifics are ridiculous? or did I miss something.



I was requesting a mockup. I thought it'd look cool. . That's all.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 4, 2012)

Shannon said:


> Oh, I completely agree that we should push for a 7 first.
> 
> What I was referring to was that the DC800 came out fairly quickly after the DC700. It almost leads me to believe Carvin had every intention of releasing both 7 & 8s to test the waters. Their gamble paid off. Therefore, if they were to introduce a CT7, it would not surprise me to see a CT8 follow closely behind.



Having both options eventually would be sweet for the 8-stringers, absolutely. Didn't the DC800 come out first, then the DC700 later?  That worked well in THAT scenario, but I still stand firm that the carved top 7 should happen first... slightly biased and for more selfish reasons I guess, but still...


----------



## potatohead (Sep 4, 2012)

Shannon said:


> Oh, I completely agree that we should push for a 7 first.
> 
> What I was referring to was that the DC800 came out fairly quickly after the DC700. It almost leads me to believe Carvin had every intention of releasing both 7 & 8s to test the waters. Their gamble paid off. Therefore, if they were to introduce a CT7, it would not surprise me to see a CT8 follow closely behind.


 
I'm almost certain the DC700/800 came out at the same time. 

However with that said, I'd be surprised to see a CT8


----------



## purpledc (Sep 4, 2012)

potatohead said:


> I'm almost certain the DC700/800 came out at the same time.
> 
> However with that said, I'd be surprised to see a CT8




actually the DC700 was announced in august of 2011 and the DC800 was announced in october of 2011


----------



## -42- (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm just referring to how the CT body would jive with an eight string neck, seems off to me. That being said, the DC800 is a pretty classic superstrat shape, and the best selling eights out there are definitely superstrats. Not as much risk as PRS style carve top if you ask me.


----------



## NickS (Sep 4, 2012)

I see where you are coming from, but my personal favorites are carved top, set-neck guitars. I know they could adjust/re-design and make it work. This is all just fantasy talk and conjecture right now anyways.


----------



## Discoqueen (Sep 5, 2012)

If Carvin were to put out a CT7 within the next 6 months it would REALLY have me in a pickle. I would have to choose between an SE-7, a DC800 and the CT7... man, this seems like a good year for the extended ranger guys!


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Sep 5, 2012)

DoomJazz said:


> If they made a headless holdsworth 7...



Yeah man, I'd be totally down with that, played the Holdsworth a while ago and it was a smashing guitar, that in a 7 would be my dream guitar


----------



## purpledc (Sep 5, 2012)

-42- said:


> I'm just referring to how the CT body would jive with an eight string neck, seems off to me. That being said, the DC800 is a pretty classic superstrat shape, and the best selling eights out there are definitely superstrats. Not as much risk as PRS style carve top if you ask me.




I dont think its any more risky than an Ibby RGA8. And honestly even though the CT is widely revered as direct PRS competition it actually has a body style more similar to a Schecter Hellraiser. Which that bodystyle seems very popular in the 8 crowd.


----------



## Edika (Sep 5, 2012)

With the PRS announcing the SE-7 model it would be a good time to introduce the CT7 before winter NAMM. I think most people would prefer a bare bones Carvin CT7 that would be a couple of hundred bucks more than the PRS SE-7. Of course if they do it and crush the sales of PRS then an American 7 string model would go down the chute.


----------



## chance0 (Sep 5, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Having both options eventually would be sweet for the 8-stringers, absolutely. Didn't the DC800 come out first, then the DC700 later?  That worked well in THAT scenario, but I still stand firm that the carved top 7 should happen first... slightly biased and for more selfish reasons I guess, but still...



Haha. At this point, I think Carvin is thinking, "Why did that rep have to start this madness by replying?" We've pretty much unleashed a monster. The way that PRS thread is going, who knows what kind of guitars we'll get... 

But seriously...

Keep filling their inboxes, folks. Get your grandmas writing in. Get your dog to write in. Just let 'em know we need a CT7!


----------



## jordanky (Sep 5, 2012)

I hardly even play 7's anymore but I could honestly see myself putting in an order for one if it happens. I've been wanting to spec out my own Carvin for a really long time and a CT-7 would be sweet!


----------



## Dark_Matter (Sep 5, 2012)

[email protected]


----------



## fps (Sep 6, 2012)

jordanky said:


> I hardly even play 7's anymore but I could honestly see myself putting in an order for one if it happens. I've been wanting to spec out my own Carvin for a really long time and a CT-7 would be sweet!



This really could be the one for me to put my money down too.


----------



## LetsMosey (Sep 6, 2012)

I just sent an email to my sales rep at Carvin as my official "vote" for a CT7. As someone stated a few posts above, with PRS jumping on the affordable carved-top 7 string wagon with their new SE 7 string, I think it would be smart for Carvin to follow suit. Whether or not it will be this year, idk, but hopefully by the next NAMM. 

One thing for certain is this... If Carvin puts out a CT7, it will smoke the competition in terms of affordability and quality. It might cost a *tad* bit more than say an SE, but the quality will surpass it by far.


----------



## hairychris (Sep 6, 2012)

Edika said:


> With the PRS announcing the SE-7 model it would be a good time to introduce the CT7 before winter NAMM. I think most people would prefer a bare bones Carvin CT7 that would be a couple of hundred bucks more than the PRS SE-7. Of course if they do it and crush the sales of PRS then an American 7 string model would go down the chute.



Carvin don't have the international market that PRS has... Something to consider.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 6, 2012)

I thought the SE-7 was a flat top like the 6 string ones? Either way, Carvin would kill it.


----------



## chance0 (Sep 6, 2012)

LetsMosey said:


> I just sent an email to my sales rep at Carvin as my official "vote" for a CT7. As someone stated a few posts above, with PRS jumping on the affordable carved-top 7 string wagon with their new SE 7 string, I think it would be smart for Carvin to follow suit. Whether or not it will be this year, idk, but hopefully by the next NAMM.
> 
> One thing for certain is this... If Carvin puts out a CT7, it will smoke the competition in terms of affordability and quality. It might cost a *tad* bit more than say an SE, but the quality will surpass it by far.



That's what I'm thinking. I like the beveled edge look of the SE, but it won't be able to match the carved top and finish of CT7, among other things that are standard to all Carvin guitars. 

I'll probably buy one of each, though!


----------



## Dark_Matter (Sep 6, 2012)

Once again, [email protected]. 

Send the emails guys, help make this happen. This thread goes somewhere but emails go further.


----------



## Edika (Sep 6, 2012)

hairychris said:


> Carvin don't have the international market that PRS has... Something to consider.



This is true, however the American market is quite strong concerning instruments and the prices are quite low compared to Europe/UK. The second hand market is better due to the prices being lower and I am sure Americans themselves would prefer an American made guitar over an import if the price difference is not that high.

Also don't forget that we'll get the PRS SE-7 not in street price but retail price in Euros or Pounds. Still it will be cheaper than ordering a CT-7 through a dealer but we'll be able to score one from the US guys here when they'll find something else they want to buy .


----------



## Zado (Sep 6, 2012)

> the prices are quite low compared to Europe/UK.


well it depends! DUnno what you spend for a carvin,but we can buy mayones setius for 1250&#8364;,a very low price for that kind ofinstrment if you ask me


----------



## chance0 (Sep 9, 2012)

Question:

Has the appearance of the PRS SE 7 reduced the enthusiasm for the CT7 for _anyone_ here?


----------



## Spamspam (Sep 9, 2012)

Not even fucking close. I'll take a Carvin over a PRS SE any day of the week.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 9, 2012)

chance0 said:


> Question:
> 
> Has the appearance of the PRS SE 7 reduced the enthusiasm for the CT7 for _anyone_ here?



I'd say slightly, only because if the SE7 turns out to be killer, I know the price range is going to be way lower than a CT7. That being said, I'm still holding out to see if Carvin puts out a CT7 as if they do I would rather drop the cash on a nicer guitar with specs I could choose myself.


----------



## NickS (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah, I would rather be able to choose most of the options myself, and know it was American made. I would pay a little more for that.


----------



## Discoqueen (Sep 10, 2012)

^ +1


----------



## purpledc (Sep 11, 2012)

NickCormier said:


> I thought the SE-7 was a flat top like the 6 string ones? Either way, Carvin would kill it.




the se models are starting to get what they call a bevel top. They have a slight (very) arch to them. You wont confuse it with a usa but it helps get you a bit closer in terms of styling.


----------



## vitor gracie (Sep 11, 2012)

chance0 said:


> Question:
> 
> Has the appearance of the PRS SE 7 reduced the enthusiasm for the CT7 for _anyone_ here?



No way. A "non-USA" non-custom configured guitar, even if it is a PRS is in no way a match for a quality built, customizable American made Carvin carved top 7 string. No figgin way. When you use your guitar for work, not jamming in a garage or playing for cover bands in bars, it matters a lot. No offense to those who do that or are hobbyests. Just stating the facts, not trying to be a douche bag.


----------



## sage (Sep 11, 2012)

The emergence of an SE-7 hasn't dampened my appetite for a CT-7 at all. The emergence of a multiscale CT-8 probably would, though.


----------



## Underworld (Sep 11, 2012)

chance0 said:


> Question:
> 
> Has the appearance of the PRS SE 7 reduced the enthusiasm for the CT7 for _anyone_ here?


 

Depending on the price of the CT7, I might go for a PRS SE insteed, particularily if the CT7 has the cost and "limited" options of the actual CT line. 


And by limited I mean, for instance, that chosing your top wood requires the CT624 model, which is 1400$ base price, double the PRS SE 7. Not everyone is ready to drop that much cash.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 11, 2012)

Underworld said:


> Depending on the price of the CT7, I might go for a PRS SE insteed, particularily if the CT7 has the cost and "limited" options of the actual CT line.
> 
> 
> And by limited I mean, for instance, that chosing your top wood requires the CT624 model, which is 1400$ base price, double the PRS SE 7. Not everyone is ready to drop that much cash.


 
Or the CT424 if you just wanted maple, which would be in the vein of PRS specs. That'll drop the entry price to $1100, plus the usual bevy of Carvin options.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Sep 11, 2012)

The CT has some options that the other 7s don't, like the clear gloss back of body


----------



## Underworld (Sep 12, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Or the CT424 if you just wanted maple, which would be in the vein of PRS specs. That'll drop the entry price to $1100, plus the usual bevy of Carvin options.


 

Yup, but I'm curious about what they will come up with options. The big plus for me would be choosing some exotic top wood. I really doubt the CT7 will be as cheap as the DC700/DC7X7 series with the high number of options availiable for these... A walnut carved top would be awesome!

Anyway, we will see in due time!


----------



## potatohead (Sep 12, 2012)

Underworld said:


> Yup, but I'm curious about what they will come up with options. The big plus for me would be choosing some exotic top wood. I really doubt the CT7 will be as cheap as the DC700/DC7X7 series with the high number of options availiable for these... A walnut carved top would be awesome!
> 
> Anyway, we will see in due time!


 
I can almost guarantee it will be priced $100 more than the current CT models.


----------



## -42- (Sep 14, 2012)

All this talk about a CT7 has made me realize that a Bolt 7 would be awesome.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 14, 2012)

-42- said:


> All this talk about a CT7 has made me realize that a Bolt 7 would be awesome.




Yea that's my next project with a neckthru blank. Gonna be awesome


----------



## SuperMutant (Sep 14, 2012)

Just saying, baritone scale lengths are pretty pointless, I can't see how any of you find having to stretch your fingers out even more than on a 25.5 scale length comfortable at all... Also, I've played MANY mahogany 7 strings this year (mostly schecter) and their "baritone" guitars sounded IDENTICAL to the 25.5 scale ones, plus I can tune down to Drop B on my Custom 24 with 10-52 strings and have no problems sound wise. 

And anyone who says you can't feel the difference between 25 and 25.5 of 25.5 and 26.5 scales is completely full of shit.


----------



## otisct20 (Sep 14, 2012)

SuperMutant said:


> Just saying, baritone scale lengths are pretty pointless, I can't see how any of you find having to stretch your fingers out even more than on a 25.5 scale length comfortable at all... Also, I've played MANY mahogany 7 strings this year (mostly schecter) and their "baritone" guitars sounded IDENTICAL to the 25.5 scale ones, plus I can tune down to Drop B on my Custom 24 with 10-52 strings and have no problems sound wise.
> 
> And anyone who says you can't feel the difference between 25 and 25.5 of 25.5 and 26.5 scales is completely full of shit.



And the point of you posting this is what? The point of a baritone above anything else is increased string tension. I couldnt feel the difference between 25.5 and 26.5 and could barely feel one at 27. It also allows you to tune lower with lighter gauges without pulling sharp every time you pick it, especially if you pick pretty hard.


----------



## SuperMutant (Sep 14, 2012)

otisct20 said:


> And the point of you posting this is what? The point of a baritone above anything else is increased string tension. I couldnt feel the difference between 25.5 and 26.5 and could barely feel one at 27. It also allows you to tune lower with lighter gauges without pulling sharp every time you pick it, especially if you pick pretty hard.


 Oh, I didn't know that, I thought people liked longer scale length guitars because they were suppose to be brighter/tighter.


----------



## otisct20 (Sep 14, 2012)

It can be brighter on the treble strings, but most people use them and tune really low. Vildhjarta for example is in Drop F on certain songs. It can also make intonation more accurate with lower tunings.


----------



## zilla (Sep 14, 2012)

i love my baritone! i tune to C or B standard with 13-59 gauge strings and everything sounds supper snappy and tight. When i tune that low on my 25.5" guitars the intonation goes to shit, especially on the g-string (the xtra jumbo frets have a lot to do with that)


----------



## vitor gracie (Sep 15, 2012)

otisct20 said:


> And the point of you posting this is what? The point of a baritone above anything else is increased string tension. I couldnt feel the difference between 25.5 and 26.5 and could barely feel one at 27. It also allows you to tune lower with lighter gauges without pulling sharp every time you pick it, especially if you pick pretty hard.



Ok, so I tried years back to get my luthier (this guy: Guitar restoration, repair, and modification - acoustic & electric ) to set up on of my PRS Custom 22 guitars to allow for a dropped B tuning. He did his best but told me at the beginning and the end that I had to have an increased scale length to intonate properly and to take the heavier strings correctly. He said (years ago) this was a VERY popular thing amongst acoustic players (tuning down low like that) and that he has done it many times. He also said 26.5 is the best for tuning down to "A" like I do on my 7 string now. It's not just a trend, it's real. He charges big bucks to set up and work on guitars for professionals (like me) and I would take his word in person over something I read on the internet. (no disrespect) Your strings flop around a lot if you tune that low at a normal scale length with normal strings. I use a standard set on my 7 with a .66 on the low "A" replacing the skinny 7th string they give you in the set. (I think it's like .56?) It feels ok but 26.5 is best. 

I have since gotten a MM JP XI 7-string and can feel the weirdness sometimes in the scale length as opposed to my other 7-string wich is 26.5". When your music and instruments are your job, this little stuff maters.

Just my $.02 (no disrespect intended at all)


----------



## otisct20 (Sep 16, 2012)

vitor gracie said:


> Ok, so...



No offence taken on my end man, but I'm curious if you saw my comment after that? I mentioned intonation then (not in much detail) since I forgot to mention it the first time. But yes, your Luthier is totally right and so are you. These little things really do matter.


----------



## potatohead (Oct 2, 2012)

Bumping this up... 

There seems to be some stirring on this over on the Carvin boards. Unless a pretty full time member over there is totally full of crap, the launch of these things is just about inevitable.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 2, 2012)

Well what he said is he was about to order a ct624 but was told to hold off acouple weeks just incase.. still anyone's guess but salesperson turning down a $2k order is interesting


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 2, 2012)

-42- said:


> All this talk about a CT7 has made me realize that a Bolt 7 would be awesome.


----------



## Breakdown (Oct 2, 2012)

-42- said:


> All this talk about a CT7 has made me realize that a Bolt 7 would be awesome.



Yeah a 7 string version of the c66 would be even better than a standard bolt. Im sure it'd be cheaper than a CT7 and, in my opinion at least, look better.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Oct 5, 2012)

Breakdown said:


> Yeah a 7 string version of the c66 would be even better than a standard bolt. Im sure it'd be cheaper than a CT7 and, in my opinion at least, look better.


So basically a Suhr 7? 

But to be on topic, any updates? Is this going to be out around the same time as the PRS?


----------



## LetsMosey (Oct 7, 2012)

DavidLopezJr said:


> So basically a Suhr 7?
> 
> But to be on topic, any updates? Is this going to be out around the same time as the PRS?



A 7-string CT hasn't even been confirmed by Carvin, so it's pointless to talk about release dates, as it's all speculation at this point.


----------



## walleye (Oct 9, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> If they build it, and will do 26.5" or 27" scale as an option, I'm in.



26.5" and 22 frets for me and i'd be down 100%


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Oct 9, 2012)

walleye said:


> 26.5" and 22 frets for me and i'd be down 100%


How about 25" and 24 frets?


----------



## walleye (Oct 9, 2012)

DavidLopezJr said:


> How about 25" and 24 frets?



would make sad face all of the days long


----------



## chance0 (Oct 9, 2012)

I called Carvin today to inquire about the CT7 and the rep said, "We have no plans for that guitar. You can't buy it."

But he kept on talking. And he changed his position out of nowhere, saying, "We already have the DC700 for this year. But [the CT7] would likely come out next year."

I have no idea why he changed positions without any further prodding. It seemed so scripted, like they're told to say both yes and no. 

What it all means, I don't know.


----------



## potatohead (Oct 9, 2012)

There is no doubt in my mind Carvin is engineering this guitar right now. None.


----------



## darren (Oct 9, 2012)

I'd say wait and see what they have coming at NAMM in January.


----------



## -42- (Oct 10, 2012)

Breakdown said:


> Yeah a 7 string version of the c66 would be even better than a standard bolt. Im sure it'd be cheaper than a CT7 and, in my opinion at least, look better.


I was just thinking a fire engine red Bolt Plus with a pointed headstock.

Closest we'd get to a Charvel seven.


----------



## cardinal (Oct 10, 2012)

-42- said:


> I was just thinking a fire engine red Bolt Plus with a pointed headstock.
> 
> Closest we'd get to a Charvel seven.



(my understanding is that you can order Charvel 7 strings)

But the Carvin would be cool, too


----------



## -42- (Oct 10, 2012)

cardinal said:


> (my understanding is that you can order Charvel 7 strings)
> 
> But the Carvin would be cool, too


If you drop 3+ grand at the Charvel Custom Shop, sure. But many people, myself included, cannot drop that much cash on a guitar.


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 10, 2012)

-42- said:


> I was just thinking a fire engine red Bolt Plus with a pointed headstock.
> 
> Closest we'd get to a Charvel seven.



Maybe if they brought the horn cut aways out of vintage sized it would be nice. Getting my mitts all the way up a carvin bolt/c66 involves some knuckle wrapping after the 19th fret.


----------



## Jake (Dec 5, 2012)

Its confirmed!!
Carvin.com : CT7 7-STRING CALIFORNIA CARVED TOP GUITAR












and http://www.carvinguitars.com/catalog/guitars/ct74


----------



## NickS (Dec 5, 2012)

Damn you Carvin. I thought I was done buying guitars for awhile Now I have to decide between this and a custom Kelly I had in the works.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 5, 2012)

HOLY SHIT

REAL FLOYD ROSE

ACTIVE OR PASSIVE PICKUPS AT NO COST

25.5" SCALE

/goes to cancel custom Agile order

I'm actually kind of annoyed at this... I assumed it was never going to happen so ordered the stupid Agile.


----------



## zilla (Dec 5, 2012)

HATE U GUYS!


i just bought a schecter blackjack sls c-7 3 weeks ago because i didn't think that Carvin would put its money where its mouth was.

GODDAMNIT.


----------



## NickS (Dec 5, 2012)

Your Cart: 
Base ModelOptions
CT7C
Right Handed
Floyd Rose Tremolo 1$1,519.00
LN - Floyd Rose Locking Nut$30.00
SM - Flamed Spalted Maple Top$400.00
MA - Maple Neck/Alder Body (Standard)$0.00
BBB - Black Sides w/ Black Burst Back$30.00
CG - Clear Gloss Finish (Standard)$0.00
5H - 5-Piece Mahogany Neck w/ 2 Maple Stripes$150.00
CSN - Clear Satin Finish Back Of Neck (Natural Wood)$60.00
7PH - 7-String Pointed Headstock 4+3$20.00
SMPH - Spalted Maple Headstock Matches Body Finish$60.00
EB - Ebony Fingerboard (Standard)$0.00
DAB - Abalone Diamond Inlays$50.00
STJF - Stainless Jumbo Frets .055" H .110" W$40.00
R14 - 14in Fretboard Radius (Standard)$0.00
A70 - A70N & A70B Active Pickups/Electronics (Black Only)$0.00
400 - Black Pickups (Standard)$0.00
BC -Black Hardware$30.00
46 - Elixir 1046E Light Gauge .010 - .046 (Standard)$0.00
ABL - Abalone Logo$30.00
IVN - Ivory Graph Tech TUSQ Nut$5.00
HC12 - Vintage Tweed Hardshell Case$89.00

Custom Shop Total: $2,513.00

Options Discount: $-100.00 

Sub-Total$2,413.00


Yeah, I feel the same as you. This is not good for my bank account.


----------



## potatohead (Dec 5, 2012)

potatohead said:


> There is no doubt in my mind Carvin is engineering this guitar right now. None.


 
AHA

I am kinda dumb, but not all the time.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 5, 2012)

Woah. Color me surprised


----------



## Phrygian (Dec 5, 2012)

YES! Only thing missing from Carvin now is 27" scale, and I will no longer have a good excuse to buy anything else.


----------



## -42- (Dec 5, 2012)

Sorry PRS.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Dec 5, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> HOLY SHIT
> 
> REAL FLOYD ROSE
> 
> ...


Also the fact that they went with pretty much every headstock option that we were mocking up on here is awesome.


----------



## LetsMosey (Dec 6, 2012)

I just wish they offered some cooler headstock options now for it -- something in the vein of a pointier inline 7 headstock.


----------



## potatohead (Dec 6, 2012)

LetsMosey said:


> I just wish they offered some cooler headstock options now for it -- something in the vein of a pointier inline 7 headstock.


 
Uhh, you can get the current pointy seven if you want.


----------



## LetsMosey (Dec 6, 2012)

potatohead said:


> Uhh, you can get the current pointy seven if you want.



I know that, but like I said, I would like to see an INLINE 7 headstock.  

Maybe a 7-string version of the OLD DC inline headstocks that they used to offer that stil have a bit of a point to them. Not as pointy as a Jackson, but still look cool.


----------

